# Getting pigeons ready for show



## Cassidy Love (Feb 1, 2016)

Hellp, 
I am new to pigeons and have shown chickens for like 8 years. How do you get pigeons ready for show? For my chickens I bath them in dish soap and feed them father fixer. Does this work for pigeons. I would love to know what you do 
Thanks


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

in general you need to train them in a show coop handle them and make sure no pin holes or bugs crawling around on them . there are different things for the breed of pigeons you show what breeds are you wanting to know about above is basic just like showing poultry


----------



## Cassidy Love (Feb 1, 2016)

I will be showing Mookees, Indian Fantails, Italian Owls and Capuchines. I bath my chickens in dish soap sometimes mixed with a small amount of dog flea soap to get rid of bugs I also dust them with Diatamacious Earth for that as well I feed feather fixer and black oil sunflower seeds to help with feather quality. Most of mine are tame and are in cages a lot like the show cages at state fairs right now. So they are used to cages like coops not sure how to train them. Does this method work fine or do you need to bath them in special way or not at all?
Thanks again


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

there are many ways to prepare but each breed has it special needs are there other breeders raiseing and showing the breeds you plan showing if so visit them and learn the tricks so to speak try npausa.com national pigeon assn. site purebred pigeons is the magazine for pigeon fanciers


----------

